# Are There Any Foods or Drinks That You're Allergic To, or Make You Sick?



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2015)

I hear of a lot of people and children these days with peanut allergies.   I recently heard someone suggest that mothers start introducing their babies and toddlers to peanut butter, etc. early on, to avoid developing an allergy.  I don't know if that makes sense or not.

Many folks are lactose intolerant, and have trouble digesting milk, cheese, ice cream and anything dairy.  I don't have any food or drink allergies that I'm aware of.

Anyone here become sick from particular foods or drinks?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 23, 2015)

Avocados. And I love them. I ate them all my life,then when I was pregnant with #2,I started getting horrific stomach aches after eating Mexican food. Long story short,it was the avocado. Couldn`t eat the tiniest speck of it for 20 years. Then I suddenly could. For the next twenty years. Then it started again. Turns out,the twenty year cycle is not uncommon. But it didn`t last 20 years this past cycle-I can almost always eat it without a problem now. But,now I had the exact same stomach pains from eating raw almonds. Almonds and avocados are related-who knew?


----------



## Kadee (Mar 23, 2015)

Pineapple makes me come out in hives


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 24, 2015)

No allergies and I can eat spicy and hot foods. But I can't drink cranberry juice. It feels like I've put acid in my stomach.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't seem to be allergic to any particular foods, but find it best to limit or avoid sugar as much as possible because it aggravates arthritis. Also have read that nightshade vegetables like eggplant and potatoes can aggravate arthritis too.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2015)

Avocados and Kiwi fruit both make me very sick instantaneously.. I can't tolerate them in any way.

I am also gluten and lactose intolerant to a certain degree, so I'm careful about certain foods although I do still eat gluten and to a lesser extent Lactose, I don't deprive myself. 

for example I had some French   Camembert this morning with Gluten free Pancakes but I couldn't eat cheese every day or even every week..much as I love it


----------



## oakapple (Mar 24, 2015)

No, I can eat anything at all.Peanut allergy must be awful as it can be so dangerous.There do seem to be more people these days with allergies/intolerances, when a child I had never heard of anyone with food problems.
I have heard the U.S expression hives, but what is it exactly?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2015)

Hives are a big rash of Bumps that can appear if you're allergic to something... I get them if I use Muscular heat sprays like Deep heat, very painful..


----------



## Cookie (Mar 24, 2015)

Looks awful, holly.  
I get a terrible rash on my neck if I use Hot Drink type of Cold Medications, so I avoid them like the plague.


----------

